# +++ نفسية الرجـل +++



## candy shop (30 يناير 2008)

نفسية الرجـل


المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه.
تحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه. ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها ، حتى لا تخدش كبرياءه كرجل! حقاً, ينبغى ان يبعد الرجل عن الكبرياء.
ولكن بطبيعته لا يحب أن تقوده المرأة! ويصر باستمرار على عبارة " الرجل رأس المرأة" (1كو 3:11) (أف 5: 23،22)

والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...
فى مجال الحق يمكن أن تقنعه، ولكن لا تشعره بأنها تقوده!
وفى حالة ضيقه تحتمله، ولا تزيده ضيقاً على ضيق.. وتقدر ظروفه الخارجية، وتحاول أن تخفف عنه على قدر الإمكان. إن كان يناسبه الصمت تصمت، وإن كان يناسبه الضحك تضحك. وإن كان مستعداً للحوار تحاوره.


إن كانت بينهما مودة وثقة، سيصارحها الرجل بما يتعبه.وإن لم توجد هذة المودة، تحاول هى أن توجدها. وفى جو المودة والثقة، توجد الصراحة التى يحلان بها مشاكلهما. وتحاول المرأة أن تكون لزوجها "معيناً نظيره" كما قال الكتاب (تك 18:2)


ففى أى الأمور تكون "معيناً نظيره"؟
ليس فقط فى إدارة المنزل ، وفى تربية الأولاد. بل أيضاً فى أمور عديدة: فى ضيقه النفسى ، وفى مشاكله الإجتماعية والشخصية. وإن كانت المرأة على جانب من الذكاء والحكمة,يمكن أن تتدخل فى حياته بعمق، وتقدم له الرأى السديد. المهم أنها تدرس نفسيته، وتكسب ثقته، وتعرف متى تعمل؟وكيف؟


وبهذا تقيم توازناً بين الحب والكرامة فى حياتهما.
فلا الحب يضيع الكرامة، باسم الدالة. ولا الكرامة تضيع الحب، حرصاً على الاحترام المطلوب.
إنما يمكن أن تعامله بحب عميق، وفى نفس الوقت باحترام شديد. ولا تفقد احترامها له باسم الدالة وإزالة الكلفة بينهما...

انا لا أنصح مطلقاً بإزالة الكلفة تماماً، بحيث يفد الزجان احترام كل منهما للآخر ، برفع الكلفة بينهما!! فليبقَ الاحترام قائم، فهو سياج منيع يحفظ العلاقات الزوجية بغير إنهيار . وليكن كل منهما حريصاً على مشاعر الآخر، يدقق فى كل كلمة يقولها ولا يخطئ



المصدر : كتاب الأسرة الروحية السعيدة لسيدنا البابا الصفحات 68، 69 ، ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

ياريت كل المتزوجين فعلا يسمعوا الكلام دة ياكاندى
بجد موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كتير بيوت بتخرب لان الست ماكلفتش نفسها انها تعرف جوزها كويس 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ياريت كل المتزوجين فعلا يسمعوا الكلام دة ياكاندى
> بجد موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> كتير بيوت بتخرب لان الست ماكلفتش نفسها انها تعرف جوزها كويس
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (7 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

شكرا على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## ra.mi62 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

:yaka:


----------



## candy shop (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



ra.mi62 قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## مينا 188 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

*المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه. ومطلوب من الرجل ايضا ان يتفهم نفسية المرأة وبهذا نضمن حباة مستقرة للطرفين *​


----------



## just member (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

*ميرسى على الموضوع 
بجد جميل
​*


----------



## candy shop (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



مينا 188 قال:


> *المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه. ومطلوب من الرجل ايضا ان يتفهم نفسية المرأة وبهذا نضمن حباة مستقرة للطرفين *​



شكرااااااااااااااااا على التعليق الجميل​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

*سلام الرب يسوع
الموضوع جميل يا ماما كاندي 
تعيش ايدك ربنا يدينا حكمه ونكون قد المسوليه 
تعيشي يا قمر المنتدي*


----------



## mero_engel (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

*ميرسي يا كاندي علي المعلومات المفيده والجميله لكل ام وبنت *
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

شكرا كاندى
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> الموضوع جميل يا ماما كاندي
> تعيش ايدك ربنا يدينا حكمه ونكون قد المسوليه
> تعيشي يا قمر المنتدي*



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا كاندي علي المعلومات المفيده والجميله لكل ام وبنت *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *وربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



ميرسى لزوقك يا وليم​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى يا حبيبتى

كل سنه وانتى طيبه​


----------



## جورج سعدجرجس (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*

كلامك كلة صحr]]]


----------



## candy shop (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



جورج سعدجرجس قال:


> كلامك كلة صحr]]]



ميرسى لرزوقك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

* موضوع رائع

شكرا

كل عام والعذراء تملأ حياتك
امين*​


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع يا كاندي ​ 
الموضوع مهم و مفيد جدا ​ 
انا اضن انو مهم للغير المتزوجين ايضا​ 
لكي ياخذو العبرة من الموضوع ​


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



النهيسى قال:


> * موضوع رائع
> 
> شكرا
> 
> ...



ميرسى اوى لزوقك

وكل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع يا كاندي ​
> الموضوع مهم و مفيد جدا ​
> انا اضن انو مهم للغير المتزوجين ايضا​
> لكي ياخذو العبرة من الموضوع ​



شكرااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sunny man (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



candy shop قال:


> المرأة الحكيمة - لكى تكون ناجحة كزوجة - ينبغى ان تعرف نفسية الرجل وعقليته ، لكى تدرك كيف تتعامل معه.
> تحادثه بمعلومات تشبعه. ولكن لا تتعالى عليه بمعلوماتها ، حتى لا تخدش كبرياءه كرجل! حقاً, ينبغى ان يبعد الرجل عن الكبرياء.
> ولكن بطبيعته لا يحب أن تقوده المرأة! ويصر باستمرار على عبارة " الرجل رأس المرأة" (1كو 3:11) (أف 5: 23،22)​
> والمرأة الحكيمة تحفظ لرجلها كرامته...​


 

أعجبتنى تلك الكلمات

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## المشتاقةللجنة (24 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا موضوع جميل مشكوره عليه 

تقبلي مروري


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: +++ نفسية الرجـل +++*



sunny man قال:


> أعجبتنى تلك الكلمات
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أغسطس 2008)

المشتاقةللجنة قال:


> فعلا موضوع جميل مشكوره عليه
> 
> تقبلي مروري



اسعدنى مرورك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

